# Things to occupy myself on days off



## tipping (7 Dec 2006)

Probably a silly complaint but I have Thursday, Friday and every 2nd Wednesday off every week and the lack of anything to do is cracking me up lately. All my mates are in work so I need to come up with some cheap or free ways of entertaining myself. 
I'm thinking of some kind of voluntary or unpaid work where I could learn something (anything technical, DIY, etc..), but don't even know where to start looking. Has anyone any ideas??


----------



## paddi22 (7 Dec 2006)

http://www.volunteeringireland.com/ has a lot of places looking for people


----------



## Purple (7 Dec 2006)

You could come over and clean my house.


----------



## tipping (7 Dec 2006)

paddi22 said:


> http://www.volunteeringireland.com/ has a lot of places looking for people


 
Thanks for that. I've submitted the form and see what they can come up with..


----------



## tipping (7 Dec 2006)

Purple said:


> You could come over and clean my house.


 
I think my missus would suggest that I clean our own house first!!


----------



## Purple (7 Dec 2006)

tipping said:


> I think my missus would suggest that I clean our own house first!!



But you could tell her you were helping old people or something....


----------



## tipping (7 Dec 2006)

Purple said:


> But you could tell her you were helping old people or something....


 
Well would you really let a man clean your house?? I am reliably informed that I don't notice dirt/grime etc.. "What do you mean the bathroom needs to be cleaned?" or "Look I cleaned the kitchen" which means I washed the dishes..


----------



## Purple (7 Dec 2006)

tipping said:


> Well would you really let a man clean your house?? I am reliably informed that I don't notice dirt/grime etc.. "What do you mean the bathroom needs to be cleaned?" or "Look I cleaned the kitchen" which means I washed the dishes..


Good points all!


----------



## Winnie (7 Dec 2006)

How about taking a part time course in something you enjoy - painting/music/cookery or even something geared towards your career.  Even one morning a week.


----------



## tipping (7 Dec 2006)

Winnie said:


> How about taking a part time course in something you enjoy - painting/music/cookery or even something geared towards your career. Even one morning a week.


 
Good idea. Any idea where would you find such courses (affordabilty is a criteria), probably some kind of woodworking or similar hands-on thing would be nice.. 

For career advancement I'm already all educated out (masters in electronics), but I would consider doing some kind of technical engineering work for free if it would be useful to me. Do you think companies would accept speculative work for free 2 days a week CVs.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Dec 2006)

tipping said:


> I need to come up with some cheap or free ways of entertaining myself.


You could work on developing your wrist muscles.


----------



## xavier (7 Dec 2006)

ClubMan said:


> You could work on developing your wrist muscles.



Looks to be a rather   exercise.

I have no affiliation with either the website linked to nor the product displayed.


----------



## patspost (7 Dec 2006)

Join your local library, plenty of books and magazines to read, also plenty of DIY manuals and language courses etc. 
Ray D'Arcy is a good laugh in the mornings, worth a listen.
Enjoy


----------



## homeowner (8 Dec 2006)

tipping said:


> ....I have Thursday, Friday and every 2nd Wednesday off every week .....



I want your job


----------



## Jimmy Mook (8 Dec 2006)

Learn a musical instrument, its good for the soul, especially the drums!


----------



## Jimmy Mook (8 Dec 2006)

>>Quote:
Originally Posted by *ClubMan* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=330239#post330239 
_You could work on developing your wrist muscles._

>>Looks to be a rather  exercise.
Not sure thats what Clubman had in mind...........


----------



## Seagull (8 Dec 2006)

He does have a tendency to head towards the gutter.


----------



## TarfHead (8 Dec 2006)

Come around to my gaff & look after my kids, cos I'm not short of things to occupy myself. Only problem is I have precious little free time.


----------



## Carpenter (8 Dec 2006)

Get woodworking; once you've started buying some nice gear from www.axminster.co.uk it's a very slippery slope and you'll never complain of having nothing to do again!


----------



## tipping (8 Dec 2006)

Jimmy Mook said:


> >>Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClubMan* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=330239#post330239
> _You could work on developing your wrist muscles._
> 
> ...


 
Believe it or not I already have this form of cheap wrist exercise (and not Clubmans idea)


----------



## tipping (8 Dec 2006)

Thanks for all the replies anyway, I guessed I'd be opening up a can of worms with this thread. 
I'll try a quick summing up here. 

Volunteering: Interesting
Cleaning Purples House: Not so interesting, but appreciate the sense of humour
Part-time courses: Interesting if cheap
Clubmans wrist exercise: Could do myself an injury, addictive personality and all that..
Xaviers wrist exercise: Rehabilitation from Clubmans suggestion
Library & Ray D'arcy: I'm not a reader and poor old Ray is off on Paternity so have to listen to AMK instead (not a fan, already endure her morning show on the way to work)
Take up a musical instrument: You'd just have to see me dancing to believe just how much of a non-runner that is
Child minding for TarfHead: I'm starting to notice a bit of a trend here from female posters...
Woodworking: Interesting but wouldn't even know where to start.. 

And really I don't think anyone wants my job.. I get paid too much to do too little 3 or 4 days a week..(I do have to work Sundays, that's the tradeoff) Mind numbingly boring..


----------



## jem (8 Dec 2006)

try geting involved in local scout group/youthclub/st V de P.


----------



## pat127 (8 Dec 2006)

Day and evening classes will start up again after Christmas, all over the country. Huge range of courses and they might be interested in taking you on as a teacher.


----------



## Carpenter (8 Dec 2006)

Get "Collins Complete Guide to Woodworking" and see if you might be cut out for a bit of wood bashing..


----------



## tipping (8 Dec 2006)

Excellent suggestions all. 

I'm kinda coming around to the idea of doing a few of these..
Please keep the ideas coming.. and I'll go look into the practicalities..


----------



## PGD1 (8 Dec 2006)

go and clean your local beach/park


----------



## tallpaul (8 Dec 2006)

Buy yourself an Xbox and you won't see the days passing... Her indoors mightn't be too impressed however...


----------



## TarfHead (8 Dec 2006)

TarfHead said:
			
		

> Come around to my gaff & look after my kids ..


 


tipping said:


> Child minding for TarfHead: I'm starting to notice a bit of a trend here from female posters...


 
How about an evening class in "_How to NOT make erroneous assumptions about AAM poster's gender"  ._


----------



## tipping (8 Dec 2006)

TarfHead said:


> How about an evening class in "_How to NOT make erroneous assumptions about AAM poster's gender"  ._


 
Sounds like a class I could teach eh?? 
Anyway I was pretty confident (based on my advanced knowledge of probabilty) that my assumptions had enormous potential to be incorrect.


----------



## MugsGame (8 Dec 2006)

People are also making huge assumptions about what ClubMan meant, when it's clear to me he was quite innocently suggesting ironing.


----------



## Winnie (8 Dec 2006)

VEC's do really reasonable courses - not sure if they do them during the day though?  They usually have a large variety.  New term after xmas.  Look up website of local VEC for details.
There is a book of classes - Wolftone or something?  
Many of the universities do parttime courses as well - not all academic either.


----------



## brian.mobile (8 Dec 2006)

I'm surprised how 'clean' this thread is. 

BM


----------



## Gordanus (9 Dec 2006)

learningireland has a lot of classes; can't remember exact website but should be google-able................still interested in a job that pays too much and gives a lot of free time.........


----------



## brodiebabe (10 Dec 2006)

Plenty of great museums and art galleries to visit in Dublin city.  All free.


----------



## Fly (11 Dec 2006)

If you're into sport at all, join your local GAA club.  Much cheaper and more sociable than a gym.


----------

